# Credobaptist Puritans?



## Rufus (May 16, 2011)

Where there any? Or any that where deeply influenced by them?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 16, 2011)

Spurgeon? Keach?

Those two come to mind, but I am sure there are others.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2011)

Bunyan was one. John Tombes was an antipaedobaptist. Those who wrote the early Baptist Confessions would probably be considered Puritans also.


----------



## KMK (May 16, 2011)

There were many Puritan Baptists, but they preferred to fly under the radar for obvious reasons.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 17, 2011)

Off the top of my head in addition to the aforementioned Bunyan and Tombes: 

Benjamin Keach
William Kiffin
Hanserd Knollys
Nehemiah Coxe


----------



## Grimmson (May 17, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> Off the top of my head in addition to the aforementioned Bunyan and Tombes:
> 
> Benjamin Keach
> William Kiffin
> ...



Also do not forget Daniel Dyke and John Harris

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




Rufus said:


> Or any that where deeply influenced by them?


 
Yes, one example is the great Charles Spurgeon, who updated the 1689 Second London Confession of Faith.


----------



## KaphLamedh (May 17, 2011)

Well, here is one Justification by grace. They have made Puritan Family Devotional book which includes Catechism made by Spurgeon with KJV, ESV, NASB at least and for presbyterians with Westminster shorter catechism and Confession of faith with KJV.
Spurgeon's old church is still strong, (Metropolitan Tabernackle, is it?). Well, there are still baptist puritans as well as presbyterian puritans.


----------



## Rufus (May 17, 2011)

Can anyone give me futher information on:

1) The relationship between the Presbyterians/Congregationalists non-conformists of the time and the Baptists of the time?

2) Can anyone explain the Refromed Baptist connection to the Reformation and Protestantism?


----------



## eqdj (May 17, 2011)

See if anything here helps
History | Covenantal Baptist


----------



## Pilgrim (May 17, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Can anyone give me futher information on:
> 
> 1) The relationship between the Presbyterians/Congregationalists non-conformists of the time and the Baptists of the time?
> 
> 2) Can anyone explain the Refromed Baptist connection to the Reformation and Protestantism?



Up to the Great Ejection of 1662 in which many Puritan ministers had to leave the Church of England following the Act of Uniformity, there were a lot of Puritans in the Church of England who wanted to reform it from within. After the Restoration of the monarchy, my recollection is that Presbyterianism eventually disappeared for the most part in England (merging with the congregationalists at some point If I recall correctly) and was chiefly confined to Scotland and Ulster (Northern Ireland.) 

After the restoration of the monarchy, Presbyterians, Congregationalists/Independents and Baptists in England were all categorized as Dissenters and Nonconformists i.e. Protestants outside of the Church of England. 

My guess is that most Baptists of that era either came out of the Church of England or came from the ranks of the independents with whom they shared the ideas of congregationalism and independency. The 1689 Confession is even closer to the Savoy Declaration of Faith and Order (a Congregationalist confession based on the WCF) than it is to the WCF. You can compare the three confessions side by side here http://www.proginosko.com/docs/wcf_sdfo_lbcf.html 

I don't know that there was any significant Baptist movement in Scotland until the 18th century. 

In the USA, the number of Baptists started to grow rapidly as a result of the First Great Awakening. George Whitefield's comment on this development was “All my chickens have become ducks!” 

The fact that the Particular Baptist confessions (both London Baptist Confessions If I recall correctly, certainly the 2nd) took paedobaptist Reformed confessions as their starting point shows their relationship to the Reformation and Protestantism. While Baptists share the idea of a "gathered church" of credo-baptized professing believers and a separation of church and state with the continental Anabaptists, there doesn't seem to be any organic connection with the anabaptists, especially as far as the Particular (Reformed) Baptists were concerned. The 1st London Confession (1644/1646) explicitly denied that they were anabaptists. This strong denunciation probably was related to anabaptist notions of pacifism as well as heretical beliefs held by some of the anabaptists.


----------

